# Chaos-chef



## floppy (12 März 2013)

Hallo zusammen.
Ich habe mal eine kleine Frage.
Und zwar ist es bei meinem Arbeitgeber üblich das wir, die kleinen Elektroniker, eben alles machen sollen und Vorgesetzte eben auch vieles so tun. Damit meine ich nicht Dinge wie Lämpchen oder Schütze tauschen, sondern z.B. selber Sicherheitsbauteile installieren, Anlagen erweitern, andere Sicherheitsbauteile als die vom Maschinenhersteller vorgeschrieben sind einbauen (Man kann halt nicht alles bevorraten), kleine Maschinen selbst bauen und Maschinen modernisieren ( Quasi Steuerung, Programm, FUs Sicherheit raus und neu machen) und und...Das Problem ist das sich keine Sau für die rechtliche Situation interessiert. Funktion ist alles. Gut es ist nicht die Regel aber es kommt vor.Mich würde einfach mal interessieren in wie weit rechtliches Risiko für mich besteht. Und zwar dann wenn ich mit den Arbeiten beauftragt bin und mehr oder weniger selbstständig die Arbeiten durch führe. Damit meine ich das ich nur eine grobe Vorgabe bekomme und die Schaltung selbst "entwickel". Gerade bei grossen Änderungen würde ich mich gerne absichern. Z.b. vorher eine Risokoanalyse durchführen. Damit würde ich mich aber eher nur lächerlich machen. Davon abgesehen das ich weder qualifiziert noch geübt dafür wäre. Auch wäre ich als Mitarbeiter ja auch nicht Betreiber oder Hersteller! Ich sehe da ganz klar meinen Arbeitgeber in der Schuld.Mein Problem ist das ich keine Lust habe einen Personenschaden rechtlich verantworten zu müssen. Ich mein, man gibt sich Mühe! Man macht natürlich eine gedankliche Gefährdungsbeurteilung. Und reagiert dementsprechend. Aber, würde ich im Falle eines Falles in der Sche....... sitzen?


----------



## Oberchefe (12 März 2013)

ich würde mich mal nach einem neuen Job umsehen, derartige Chefs sind leider sehr beratungsresistent und wenn dann doch was passiert, wollen sie von keinem Risiko gewusst haben und machen einen auf Unwissend (Sie sind doch der "Fachmann", das hätten Sie mir doch sagen müssen, das konnte ich nicht wissen.....)


----------



## ThorstenD2 (12 März 2013)

So ist das leider. Der Chef kümmert sich nicht um die Technik sondern nur um das KlimmBimm umzu. In der Elektro-Zeichen Abteilung sitzen dann eh nur alles Gesellen und wenn Du anmerkst doch mal einen FI-Schutzschalter an den Steckdosenabgängen einzusetzen bist Du der Dumme. Oder die verriegeln alles per Hardware drei und vierfach, da brauchste kein Programm mehr.

Der mit den FI-Schutzschaltern ist wenigstens in der Abnahme aufgeflogen, es musste die Neuanlage vor Ort gewaltig nachgerüstet werden. Endlich mal eine Anlage die auch mal den Normen entspricht und nicht immer nur das Abgezeichnete von Anno Null.

Dann lieber VorOrt planen, einbauen und dann den Plan zum Nachzeichnen rein geben...ist entspannter!


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## floppy (12 März 2013)

Danke 
Grundsätzlich würde ich ja zustimmen, aber es gibt ja auch nette Kollegen, ein Einkommen welches man evtl nicht erreicht bei einem neuem Arbeitgeber und man fühlt sich auch irgendwie zu Hause. 
Es würde mich viel mehr interessieren ob ich bei ausgeführten Weisungen Probleme bekommen kann oder ob ich nur durch Verweigerung in Sicherheit bin?


----------



## floppy (12 März 2013)

@Thorsten
Leider sind meine Vorgesetzten Techniker und Meister. Die sollten also mehr Regeln kennen , die Angstschweiß fließen lassen könnten, als ich.


----------



## Tommi (12 März 2013)

Hallo,

die Unfallverhütungsvorschrift BGV A1 sagt im §2 Folgendes:



> *Der Unternehmer darf keine sicherheitswidrigen Weisungen erteilen
> *



Im §15 sagt sie dies:



> *Die Versicherten dürfen erkennbar gegen Sicherheit und Gesundheit gerichtete Weisungen nicht befolgen.*



Der Unterschied ist das Wort "erkennbar". 
Also, immer schön doof stellen.  

Der Chef ist immer zuerst dran, aber eine Elektrofachkraft trägt auch 
Verantwortung.
Da ist die Grenze dann fließend.

Gruß
Tommi


----------



## winnman (13 März 2013)

Am besten dann so schriftlich an den Chef:

Ich habe Funktion XY so wie angeordnet eingebaut, Funktion getestete, aber die Shcutfunktion yz wir dadurch nicht mehr gewährleistet, . . .

Das am besten von Sekretärin, . . . mit Einganstempel und Datum versehen abheften.

Sollte dennoch was passierene -> Chef.

Bei angeordneten groben Verstößen würde ich gleich schreien und nichts ändern! Besser Arbeitgeber wechseln als im Knast sitzen!


----------



## SPS-Fuzzi (13 März 2013)

Das Thema finde ich hochinteressant und dürfte so manchem Leser aus der Seele sprechen. Schlimmer noch, wenn die Sicherheitsfachkraft von Sicherheit nur wenig Ahnung hat, derjenige, der die Risiko- und Gefährdungsanalyse zu machen hat, aufgrund von "Kapazitätsproblemen" nicht dazu kommt und die Maschinen aufgrund der Dringlichkeit dann eben ohne Gefährdungsanalyse in Betrieb genommen werden. 

Alles gut solange nix passiert, aber wenn dann bin ich wahrscheinlich dran, der das alles programmiert hat. Auch wenn ich (eben nur mündlich) mehrmals drauf hingewiesen habe, dass das so nicht funktioniert. Wer schreibt schon seinem Chef einen Brief, in dem er zugibt etwas gebaut zu haben, bei dem die Schutzfunktion nicht mehr gewährleistet ist. 

Man lebt einfach damit und hofft, dass nix passiert. Ist falsch, aber Praxis. 

Gruß SPS-Fuzzi


----------



## bike (13 März 2013)

Wer wird denn gegen seinen Chef bzw der Firma etwas sich bestätigen lassen?
Dem schreib ich : träum weiter

Wenn Änderungen gemacht werden, dann gibt es eine Notwendigkeit dies zu tun.
Ein Vorgesetzter gibt die Anweisung, dass dies oder jenes getan werden muss.
Dann wird dies ausgeführt und auch geprüft.
Stellt es sich heraus, dass es ein Problem gibt, dann muss dies geklärt werden.

Mir geht es langsam auf den Geist, dass jeder Elektriker denkt, die Leute die etwas anschaffen nur noch bescheuert sind.

Mich hat gestern ein Elektriker gefragt, ob ich einen Not-Halt geprüft habe.
Warum sollte ich? Der der den eingebaut hat, muss schauen ob sein PNOZ funktioniert, wenn nicht dann erst wird gesucht.
Die Logik wurde bei der Planung ausgiebig betrachtet.



bike


----------



## bike (13 März 2013)

SPS-Fuzzi schrieb:


> Das Thema finde ich hochinteressant und dürfte so manchem Leser aus der Seele sprechen. Schlimmer noch, wenn die Sicherheitsfachkraft von Sicherheit nur wenig Ahnung hat, derjenige, der die Risiko- und Gefährdungsanalyse zu machen hat, aufgrund von "Kapazitätsproblemen" nicht dazu kommt und die Maschinen aufgrund der Dringlichkeit dann eben ohne Gefährdungsanalyse in Betrieb genommen werden.
> 
> Alles gut solange nix passiert, aber wenn dann bin ich wahrscheinlich dran, der das alles programmiert hat. Auch wenn ich (eben nur mündlich) mehrmals drauf hingewiesen habe, dass das so nicht funktioniert. Wer schreibt schon seinem Chef einen Brief, in dem er zugibt etwas gebaut zu haben, bei dem die Schutzfunktion nicht mehr gewährleistet ist.
> 
> ...



Wenn dein Vorgesetzter, der dir weisungsbefugt ist, dir eine Arbeit anschafft, dann ist es deine Aufgabe dies zu tun und dessen Aufgabe sich um das drumrum zu kümmern.

Habt ihr wirklich nicht andere Probleme?


bike


----------



## Perfektionist (13 März 2013)

floppy schrieb:


> Davon abgesehen das ich weder qualifiziert noch geübt dafür wäre. [...] Ich sehe da ganz klar meinen Arbeitgeber in der Schuld.


Dort liegt Pudels Kern begraben. Die Schuld trifft den Chef, wenn er nicht ausreichend qualifiziertes Personal mit Arbeiten beauftragt, für die es nicht geeignet ist (steht irgendwo als Gesetzestext oder Norm). Du musst also im Falle eines Falles nur nachweisen können, dass Du eigentlich unterqualifiziert warst und das selbst nicht erkennen konntest (sonst wäre es ja auch nicht zum Unfall gekommen). --> Chef schuld, weil er Dir Aufgaben übertragen hat, für die Du nicht geeignet bist.


----------



## element. (13 März 2013)

bike schrieb:


> Mich hat gestern ein Elektriker gefragt, ob ich einen Not-Halt geprüft habe.
> Warum sollte ich? Der der den eingebaut hat, muss schauen ob sein PNOZ funktioniert, wenn nicht dann erst wird gesucht.
> Die Logik wurde bei der Planung ausgiebig betrachtet.


Die Validierung ist ein fester Teil des ganzen Procedere. Bei Pilz hat man mir beigebracht dass man das auch WIRKLICH testen soll, also einkanaligen Fehler in 2Kan-System simulieren, Querschlüsse simulieren usw. Als ich noch konstruiert hab, hab ich das an meinen Maschinen auch gemacht. Aber sonst ist mir noch niemand begegnet der das so detailliert tut. 
*vde*


----------



## bike (13 März 2013)

element. schrieb:


> Die Validierung ist ein fester Teil des ganzen Procedere. Bei Pilz hat man mir beigebracht dass man das auch WIRKLICH testen soll, also einkanaligen Fehler in 2Kan-System simulieren, Querschlüsse simulieren usw. Als ich noch konstruiert hab, hab ich das an meinen Maschinen auch gemacht. Aber sonst ist mir noch niemand begegnet der das so detailliert tut.
> *vde*



Da hast du absolut recht. 

Daher haben unser Monteure die Aufgabe dies zu tun.
Die haben eine genaue Beschreibung wie sie was und warum testen müssen.

Doch da dies mit Aufwand verbunden ist, schieben die Kollegen dies gern weiter, damit sie in der vorgegeben Zeit bleiben.
Wir kalkuliern für den Test 30 Minunten, bei Änderungen einer bestehenden Maschine oder Anlage.


bike


----------



## floppy (13 März 2013)

bike schrieb:


> Mir geht es langsam auf den Geist, dass jeder Elektriker denkt, die Leute die etwas anschaffen nur noch bescheuert sind.
> 
> Mich hat gestern ein Elektriker gefragt, ob ich einen Not-Halt geprüft habe.
> Warum sollte ich? Der der den eingebaut hat, muss schauen ob sein PNOZ funktioniert, wenn nicht dann erst wird gesucht.
> ...



Danke, wenig hilfreich. 
Hier geht es nicht darum das ich etwas geplantes und geprüftes durchführe (dann wäre das ganze ja kein Thema, der Planer wäre in der Pflicht), sondern das ich z.B. auf Weisung irgendwo etwas selbstständig einbaue \ ändere ohne Plan und exakten Vorgaben. Und das unter Umständen auch mit angeordneten Mängeln. Und auch wenn ich dabei sorgsam vorgehe, kann ich was übersehen. Oder alles richtig machen und trotzdem kommt es zu Schäden.


----------



## Aventinus (13 März 2013)

Dann wäre es für dich persönlich hilfreich, das ganze so auszuführen (ich weiß, dass du das nicht immer darfst) dass es für dich augenscheinlich in Ordnung ist und das ganze auch noch irgendwie dokumentierst. In diesem Fall wäre dir dann keine grobe Fahrlässigkeit vorzuwerfen und somit kämst du mit einer Bewehrungsstrafe davon. (Wurde mir zumindest vor langer Zeit mal so erklärt.)

Wenn du natürlich was machst, wovon du weißt das es den Normen widerspricht, wirds schwierig.


----------



## bike (14 März 2013)

floppy schrieb:


> Danke, wenig hilfreich.
> Hier geht es nicht darum das ich etwas geplantes und geprüftes durchführe (dann wäre das ganze ja kein Thema, der Planer wäre in der Pflicht), sondern das ich z.B. auf Weisung irgendwo etwas selbstständig einbaue \ ändere ohne Plan und exakten Vorgaben. Und das unter Umständen auch mit angeordneten Mängeln. Und auch wenn ich dabei sorgsam vorgehe, kann ich was übersehen. Oder alles richtig machen und trotzdem kommt es zu Schäden.



Und wenn dir angeschafft wird führe ein Herzop durch, dann machst du es auch? 

Es ist doch an dir zu sagen, dies und jenes kann ich und den Rest kann ich eben nicht.
Aber ich weiß es ist schwer zu sagen, ich habe das nicht verstanden und kann es deshalb nicht machen.
Schreib auf wie du es verstanden hast und wie es durchführen willst an deinen Chef und dann wirst du sehen was der sagt.
Vermutlich weiß der garnicht, dass es da ein Problem gibt..

Außerdem gibt es ein kluges Sprichwort:
Schuster bleib bei deinen Leisten.


bike


----------



## MeisterLampe81 (14 März 2013)

Ich verstehe die ganze Aufregung hier nur bedingt.
 Es gibt Chefs/Meister/Vorgesetzte/Dipl. Ing`s, die haben Ahnung von der Materie und sind gute fachliche Vorgesetzte. Es gibt aber auch solche Vorgesetzte, die haben keine Ahnung von der Materie und sind sich auch Ihrer Verantwortung nicht bewusst und denen sind auch die Mitarbeiter egal. Es ist so, das Vorgesetzte teilweise mehr um die Ohren haben, als der Mitarbeiter das mitkriegt, aber ein guter Vorgesetzter weiß zum einen, was er seinen Mitarbeitern zutrauen kann und er weiß auch, wo es eventuell Probleme gibt.

Von einem *guten* Mitarbeiter kann man aber auch erwarten, das er genug "Eier in der Hose" hat, um seinen Vorgesetzten auf Probleme aufmerksam zu machen. Ein guter Mitarbeiter führt nicht einfach blind irgendwelche Tätigkeiten aus, sondern überlegt vorher und kommuniziert mögliche Probleme. Sollte dann der Vorgesetzte wiederum sagen:"Mach das einfach so, wie ich gesagt habe.." oder "Das ist dein Problem.." dann sind wir wieder bei dem oben genannten nicht geeigneten Vorgesetzten. Dann hilft nur eine kurze Notiz für einen selber und am besten einen Kollegen in die Sache als Zeugen mit einbeziehen. Der Vorgesetzte wird NIE irgendeinen Wisch unterschreiben, auf dem steht, das er etwas falsch gemacht hat..

Ein guter Vorgesetzter weiß, das er Verantwortung nicht delegieren kann. Es gibt zwar einen Pflichtenübertrag, aber wenn etwas passiert wird erst der Vorgesetzte gefragt und wenn der dann bei einem netten Gespräch mit Polizei, staatlichem Amt für Arbeitsschutz und BG nicht innerhalb von 10min einen Ordner mit Risikoanalyse, Schaltplänen, Unterweisung, Betriebsanweisung etc.. in der Hand hat, kriegt der *Vorgesetzte* erstmal ein Problem. Erst wenn der Vorgesetzte alle seine Pflichen erfüllt hat, kriegt auch der Mitarbeiter ein Problem..

Der richtige Personaleinsatz mit qualifizierten Mitarbeitern ist für mich ein Hauptbestandteil eines Vorgesetzten.. Hier geht es schließlich nicht um irgendwelche "Produktinshelfer", sondern um Facharbeiter..

Gruß
MeisterLampe81


----------



## Elchbulle (14 März 2013)

Wie Floppy die Arbeitsbedinungen beschreibt, so kann man das ganze eigentlich als organisatorischen Fehler sehen, da durch die Vorgesetzten hier nicht richtig reagiert wird. Bei meiner Instandhaltung gibt es die Anweisung, das Sicherheitseinrichtungen auf keinen Fall ausser Kraft gesetzt werden dürfen, d.h. im Fehlerfall und ohne richtiges Ersatzteil wird die Maschine still gelegt. Ein Menschenleben ist der Firma hier wichtiger als der Produktionsausfall.

Weiterhin ist die Frage, sind alle Mitarbeiter der Elektroinstandhaltung als Ellektrofachkräfte jährlich weiter gebildet?

Was sagt die VEFK (verantwortliche Elektrofachkraft) zu der Problematik?

Wir machen auch regelmässig Umbauten, und Erweiterungen und bauen auch mal eine Maschine selber, dafür wurden aber die Mitarbeiter entsprechend qualifiziert, sodas Sicherheitsbewertungen usw auch fachgerecht durchgeführt werden können und wenn das nicht ausreicht wird dann ein externer damit beauftragt. Damit soll Sichergestellt werden, das alle Normen und Sicherheitsanforderungen eingehalten werden, das finde ich sollte Standart sein und nicht etwas besonderes. 

@Floppy Klingt gefährlich was Ihr dort macht, sprich mal deinen Chef auf deine Sorgen an.


----------



## Klopfer (15 März 2013)

Schwieriges Thema.

In erster Linie würde ich versuchen, nachdem das Problem ja bekannt ist, mich selber abzusichern. Einwände schriftlich gegenüber der Unternehmensführung äußern und selbst protokollieren.

Zweiter Schritt wäre die Aussprache zu suchen. Zwar ist es immer blöd, seinen Chef auf seine Verfehlungen hinzuweisen (hat so einen Hauch von persönlicher Kritik) aber mit vorsichtigem Hinweis auf die rechtliche Lage (Stichwort: Maschinenrichtline, BetrSichV und Produktsicherheitsgesetz.. Ggf. Auch Arbeitsschutgesetz) ölte zumindest der Denkanstoß gelingen.

Drittens; Verbündete suchen. Qualitätsmanagement und Marketing sind gute Anlaufpunkte. Die einen müssen auf Gesetze achten (ISO 9001) und die anderen wollen etwas rechtssicheres  verkaufen.

Viel Glück!


----------



## MeisterLampe81 (15 März 2013)

Klopfer schrieb:


> Die einen müssen auf Gesetze achten (ISO 9001)



Die ISO 9001 bezieht sich nur auf Qualität. Ein richtiges Rechtsregister wird erst bei der ISO 14001 gefordert, sowie bei der ISO 50001 für Energiegesetzte und dgl...
Es gibt Betriebe, die sind nach 9001 Zertifiziert und bei denen geht alles drunter und drüber, aber die Qualität stimmt.. 

Gruß
MeisterLampe81


----------



## Klopfer (15 März 2013)

Hallo MeisterLampe,

Da hast Du natürlich recht, aber Schau mal in 5.1 Buchstabe a der EN iso 9001:2008 nach... Dort wird die Einhaltung der rechtlichen Anforderungen schon der obersten Leitung abverlangt. Und diese Forderung findet sich an vielen Stellen in der Norm!

Unsere Auditoren achten immer auf ein funktionierendes Normenmanagement und zumindest die Kenntniss, dass es Gesetze gibt, die auch regulative Wirkung auf die Produkte des Unternehmens haben.

Über Sinn und Unsinn der Zertifizierung lässt sich an anderer Stelle vortrefflich streiten 

Gruß

Klopfer


----------



## Sheldon (15 März 2013)

MeisterLampe81 schrieb:


> Es gibt Betriebe, die sind nach 9001 Zertifiziert und bei denen geht alles drunter und drüber, aber die Qualität stimmt..



so'n laden kenn ich.....dort wird die elektrische Maschinensicherheit ignoriert.....getreu einem bekannten Motto; das haben wir schon immer so gemacht......Chef ist ziemlich beratungsresistent und oft gilt seine Aussage solange wie der Schall im Raume steht......kürzlich kam eine Maschine zurück, weil der dortige Sicherheitsbeauftragte das Gerät "maschinensicherheitstechnisch" zerpflückt hat ! Für einen Moment schien die Geschäftsleitung einsichtig.......aber dieser Moment hielt nicht lange an.....selbige hat bis dato auch nicht erkannt, das eine gleich korrekt ausgestattete Maschine günstiger ist, als ständig diese "Retourkisten" wegen sicherheistechnischer Mängel.....klar wird auch an kleinere Unternehmen und/oder Endverbraucher geliefert, denen die Sicherheit nicht im geringsten Interessiert, bzw. selber keine Ahnung haben, solange die Maschine ihren Zweck erfüllt.
 Wie geht man also mit solch einer Geschäftsleitung um ??


----------



## floppy (16 März 2013)

Danke euch, bis auf bike dessen Beiträge mich immer noch rätseln lassen ob er einfach ein totalitärer chef ist, mich provozieren mag, er meine Situation nicht versteht, ich ihn nicht deuten kann (im dem fall doch evtl danke) oder er mich als des Forums unwürdig betrachtet, für die Anregungen.

Leider ist es so das die produktionseffizienz über allem steht. Daher sind die Führungskräfte auch immer unter Druck. Und die noch höheren Instanzen wissen nichts aus unserem Fach - daher auch keine jährliche Unterweisung für elektrofachkräfte. 
Hinweise auf die Probleme habe ich schon mehrmals den vorgesetzten vorgetragen. Aber: "...man muss auch nichts über treiben...."
Ich sehe es ja auch so das es ein organisatorisches Problem ist.
Schönes Wochenende und vielen dank.


----------



## Safety (16 März 2013)

Hallo,
so schwierig ist das Thema nicht!?
*Betreiber Recht:*
Die Betriebssicherheitsverordnung BetrSichV ist eine Rechtsvorschrift und im Rahmen ihres Anwendungsbereiches generell anzuwenden
Die Nichteinhaltung der BetrSichV wird im Rahmen des Arbeitsschutzgesetzes mind. als Ordnungswidrigkeit oder sogar als Straftat geahndet
Für die Betreiberseite relevante Anwendungsbereiche der BetrSichV
sind u.a.:  
                - die Bereitstellung von Arbeitsmitteln durch den Arbeitgeber 
                - die Benutzung von Arbeitsmitteln durch die Beschäftigten
                  bei der Arbeit  
Im Rahmen des Arbeitsschutzes  hat der Arbeitgeber  vielfältige Aufgaben und Pflichten : 

die Auswahl der Arbeitsmittel
Gefährdungen, die sich für seine Beschäftigten im Rahmen ihrer Tätigkeit ergeben können, zu ermitteln und zu bewerten
diese Gefährdungsbeurteilung juristisch nachvollziehbar nachzuweisen hat  (Erfüllung Sorgfaltspflichten !) 
Basierend auf der Bewertung ist festzulegen, ob und welche Maßnahmen des Arbeitsschutzes erforderlich sind
die Wirksamkeitskontrolle der getroffenen Maßnahmen
Dokumentation der getroffenen Maßnahmen
die Auswahl der befähigten Personen 
_Diese Pflichten kann der AG übertragen, wie schon von einem Kollegen geschrieben wurde. Dies muss schriftlich geschehen! Der AG ist auch verantwortlich für die Auswahl des Personals._
*Wenn es doch zu einem Unfall kommt:*
Zwar bestehen keine zivilrechtliche  Ansprüche gegenüber dem Unternehmen wegen _Haftungsablösung_ durch die BG, aber Arbeitsunfälle können strafrechtliche  Folgen für DIE _juristische Einzelperson_, also den Arbeitgeber bzw. dessen _„Vertreter“ _(die zuverlässige und fachkundige Person(en)) haben.
Folgende Fragen werden dann gestellt:

 Liegt ein Organisationsverschulden vor? 
 Arbeitsschutzorganisation im Unternehmen vorhanden? 
 Unfall aufgrund Verletzung der Sorgfaltspflicht des Vorgesetzten?
 Sind personelle Voraussetzungen für erfolgreiche ArbSch-Orga gegeben? 
 Besteht eine Umsetzungs- und Wirksamkeitskontrolle der benannten Mitarbeiter    
  und deren Aufgaben?

 wurde die Gefährdungsbeurteilung sorgfältig und „ordentlich“ durchgeführt?  
 werden nur „befähigte“ Personen für diese besonderen Aufgaben eingesetzt? 
*Sanktionen:*

Fahrlässigkeit / Grobe Fahrlässigkeit
Fehlen der Sorgfaltspflicht

bewusste Fahrlässigkeit
„Es wird schon gut gehen…“

bedingter Vorsatz
„… und wenn schon.“

Vorsatz
Schaden trifft sicher ein
Es geht um die bewußte Schädigung des Betroffenen 

Bei Vorliegen einschlägiger Tatbestandsvoraussetzungen steht einem Richter ein Strafmaß zur Verfügung, das sich von Geldstrafen bis hin zu Freiheitsentzug erstrecken kann. Ein denkbarer Beispielsfall wäre, wenn aus Kostengründen auf die Prüfung der Arbeitsmittel verzichtet wird und es durch fehlerbehaftete Arbeitsmittel zu einem Personenunfall kommt.

§ 15 Abs.1 – Versäumnis einer vorgeschriebenen Prüfung
§ 25 Abs.3 – Bußgeld bis zu 25.000 € 
Ein Richter will auch den einfachen Weg gehen und wird oben Anfangen zu suchen Organisatorisches Verschulden!
Hier wird es wichtig sein wie die Verantwortungen delegiert und geprüft werden. Aber die Erfahrung zeigt der Verantwortlich versucht alles von sich zu schieben! Also ist hier auch für den „kleinen“ Elektriker Vorsicht geboten, bei einem Mitwissen und nichts unternehmen kann eine bewusste Fahrlässigkeit bzw. Vorsatz unterstellt werden. Dies ist aber sehr abhängig vom Fall.
Ich hatte das Vergnügen einen Vortrag eines Richters zu besuchen der schreibt zu nächst mal 10 Namen auf den Deckel und geht dann von oben nach unten bis er einen Schuldigen hat oder auch nicht. Die Gefährdungsbeurteilung ist hier extrem wichtig, wenn diese nicht ausgeführt wurde ist  der GF der erste der dran ist  oder der Mensch der von Ihm die schriftlich übertragenen Pflichten erhalten hat.
Leider interessiert das nicht viele, hier ein Beispiel was dann passiert:
http://www.oberpfalznetz.de/onetz/3578058-510%2C1%2C0.html
Wenn jetzt der Werkstattleiter nachweisen kann dass er diese Pflicht übertragen hat ist der nächste auf dem Deckel dran.
Auch wichtig ist ob man ‚Nachweisen kann das man überhaupt einen Auftrag zur Durchführung dieser Arbeiten hatte. Genau dies wird der Vorgesetzte verneinen und vorbringen!!!!!

*Zum Hersteller Recht:*
Hier ist es ähnlich, es muss zur Herstellung von Produkten bzw. Maschinen Richtlinien eingehalten werden wie z.B. die MRL diese ist im ProdSG 9. Verordnung erlassen worden. Hierzu habe ich Urteile gepostet einfach mal suchen.
Und ohne Risikobeurteilung braucht man erst gar nicht vor Gericht erscheinen.
In wieweit hier der Monteur verantwortlich ist siehe oben.


----------



## floppy (16 März 2013)

Safety ich danke Dir.
Irgendwie hatte ich gehofft das Du das Wort ergreifst - aber mich nicht direkt zu fragen gewagt.
Vielen Dank! 
Fakten die ich den Details wegen nachlesen kann


----------



## bike (16 März 2013)

floppy schrieb:


> Danke euch, bis auf bike dessen Beiträge mich immer noch rätseln lassen ob er einfach ein totalitärer chef ist, mich provozieren mag, er meine Situation nicht versteht, ich ihn nicht deuten kann (im dem fall doch evtl danke) oder er mich als des Forums unwürdig betrachtet, für die Anregungen.



Also da muss ich dich enttäuschen.
Ich weder totalitär noch Chef.
Ich verstehe nahezu alles.
Was mich nur langsam abnervt ist, dass immer mehr denken, jede Endscheidung die nicht sofort und absolut klar und jedem verständlich ist unter dem Vorwand der Sicherheit in Frage gestellt wird.
Sicherheit ist sehr wichtig und wer schon einmal wegen angeblicher Sicherheitsproblemen mit der Justiz zu tun hatte, der wird sehr vorsichtig.
Aber nicht immer alles und jedes in Abrede stellen. Das tut auch niemand so wirklich gut.


Nix für ungut


bike


----------



## Larry Laffer (16 März 2013)

bike schrieb:


> ...
> Was mich nur langsam abnervt ist, dass immer mehr denken, jede Endscheidung die nicht sofort und absolut klar und jedem verständlich ist unter dem Vorwand der Sicherheit in Frage gestellt wird.
> Sicherheit ist sehr wichtig und wer schon einmal wegen angeblicher Sicherheitsproblemen mit der Justiz zu tun hatte, der wird sehr vorsichtig.
> Aber nicht immer alles und jedes in Abrede stellen. Das tut auch niemand so wirklich gut.



Hallo Bike,
vielleicht treffen die von Floppy genannten Attribute auf dich so nicht zu - eines aber auf jeden Fall : du scheinst mir Realitätsfremd zu sein.
Begründung :
In dem Moment, wo dein Vorgesetzter selbst "vom Fach" ist kannst du dich ggf. entspannt zurücklehnen und dich auf deine (hoffentlich präzisen) Vorgaben zurückziehen.
Was aber ist, wenn dein Vorgesetzter kein "Elektriker" sondern vielleicht ein "Kaufmann" oder ein "Schlosser" ist - wie sieht es dann aus ? In diesem Fall bist du selbst dann nämlich der Fachmann, der es hätte beurteilen können sollen, da sich jetzt dein Vorgesetzter vielleicht auf "nicht besser gewußt - er hätte ja was sagen können" zurück ziehen kann ...
Aber davon unabhängig - es schadet ganz und gar nicht, bei allen Dingen, die einem so vorkommen eine gesunde Kritik-Bereitschaft an den Tag zu legen. Von da her : was ist daran falsch, das Floppy (oder auch jeder Andere) sich Gedanken macht ? Ich würde mich sogar nicht mal gegen Gedanken/Ideen von jemanden sperren und sie mir zumindestens anhören, der aus meiner Sicht weit unter mir steht. Kritik muß nicht destruktiv sein und selbst wenn sie es ist dann hat das vielleicht auch seine Berechtigung ...

Aber in diesem Zusammenhang @Safety:
Was also ist, wenn der Vorgesetzte (wie in dem von mir geschilderten Scenario) sich gegen die gemachten Alternativen (die ggf. in Ordnung wären gegenüber der gewünschten) stellt und auf die von ihm gewünschte Variante besteht ? Ich unterstelle an dieser Stelle mal, dass dieser (aus meiner Sicht nicht fiktive) Vorgesetzte sich im Ernstfall an seine Anweisungen nicht mehr wird erinnern können.
Was also würdest du hier raten ? Ich denke mal, dass das auch im kern die eigentliche Frage von Floppy war ...

Gruß
Larry


----------



## Safety (16 März 2013)

Hallo Larry,
ich versuche das in letzter Zeit immer aus der Sicht des Suchenden zu sehen.
Wenn man bedenken hat das erhebliche Probleme bestehen sollte man dies dem Vorgesetzten weitergeben, dies kann man ja auch positiv verpacken und man sollte auch andere mit einbinden FASI, GF usw. die haben auch an sich schon ein Interesse dran das die Maschinen sicher sind. Nur so kann man im Nachhinein beweisen das man einen Auftrag erhalten hat und man erkannt hat das da was schief läuft. Wenn dann der Vorgesetzte einfach darauf besteht das man es so macht wie er es gesagt hat. Dann noch mal in einer Mail quasi als Rückmeldung zusammenfassen. Damit hat der suchende was gefunden, wir hatten Bedenken und haben dies auch an alle wichtigen Personen weiter gegeben. Da der ausführende weisungsgebunden ist und auch so handelt sollte er aus der Haftung raus sein, aber das entscheidet das Gericht.
Da solche Umbauten usw. eine Gefährdungsbeurteilung auslöst, wird der Richter als aller erstes danach Fragen.
Das ist eine Vorgehensweise die von mir Empfohlen wird da ich kein Rechtsanwalt bin, kann ich nicht sagen ob es auch richtig ist.


----------



## Larry Laffer (16 März 2013)

Safety schrieb:


> Das ist eine Vorgehensweise die von mir Empfohlen wird da ich kein Rechtsanwalt bin, kann ich nicht sagen ob es auch richtig ist.



Schon klar ... es ging mir hier auch nicht um absolute Rechts-Sicherheit. 
Für mich bleibt hier aber noch eine Frage offen :
Wenn man die Sicherheits-Fachkraft und/oder die Geschäftsleitung bei seinen Überlegungen "mit ins Boot nimmt" dann schiesst man sich ja (wenn ich jetzt mal bei der Argumentation bleibe, die es ja auch schon hier gab) ggf. selbst ins Aus - man verumglimpft ja seinen Vorgesetzten ... klar ... man sollte da ein bißchen Fingerspitzgefühl haben. Aber hat man das immer ? Vielleicht waren die Bedenken (ich bleibe da jetzt mal bei Bike) ja auch vollkommen unberechtigt ...


----------



## Safety (16 März 2013)

Hallo Larry,
natürlich können wir auch Falsch liegen, deshalb der Hinweis, positiv rüberbringen oder einfach Fragen was hat man sich dabei Gedacht hat.
Wenn es dann Rückantworten gibt, kann man in die Diskussion einsteigen
Z.B.
Sehr geehrte Herren,
mir ist bei dem ersten Ansehen des Auftrags aufgefallen das wir bei den Punkten x y eventuell die zurzeit  geltenden Normen nicht einhalten. Da ich wie immer bestrebt bin Arbeitsunfälle zu vermeiden bitte ich Sie mit mir zusammen eine Lösung zu suchen.


----------



## bike (16 März 2013)

Larry Laffer schrieb:


> Hallo Bike,
> vielleicht treffen die von Floppy genannten Attribute auf dich so nicht zu - eines aber auf jeden Fall : du scheinst mir Realitätsfremd zu sein.
> Begründung :
> In dem Moment, wo dein Vorgesetzter selbst "vom Fach" ist kannst du dich ggf. entspannt zurücklehnen und dich auf deine (hoffentlich präzisen) Vorgaben zurückziehen.
> ...



Meinst du ich sei weg von den Maschinen und ANlagen und deren Sicherheit?
Gut, dass zu erfahren.

Zurück zum Thema:
Wer hat die Zeit und die Nerven jede technische Planung mit jedem Elektriker auszudiskutieren?
Wenn ein Monteur technische Unterlagen bekommt, dann ist es zunächst dessen Aufgabe dies fachlich korrekt auszuführen.
Wenn er etwas erkennt, das übersehen wurde, dann kann man es besprechen bevor die Anlage abgenommen wird.
Spätestens bei der Überprüfung wird festgestellt, ob alles so funktioniert wie geplant und wie es sein muss.
Jedoch werde ich nicht über Standardlösung diskutieren, auch wenn der Monteuer mir erklärt, das funktioniert so nicht.
Dann soll er es machen und dann beweisen, dass es falsch ist.

Wegen der Haftung ist doch relativ einfach: der Inbetriebnehmer der Änderung prüft muss die Funktion dokumentieren und dann ist doch alles klar.
Wenn es nicht so funktioniert wie beschrieben, dann ist der Betreiber bzw der jenige, der die Änderung angeschafft hat, in der Pflicht sich um abhilfe zu kümmern.

Bei der Sicherheit gilt besonders: Wer schreibt der bleibt.

Und ja es nervt mehr als ab, dass inzwischen nahezu jeder  Elektriker, der etwas von Not-Hlat gehört hat, sich als  Sicherheitsexperte  bezeichnen und unsere Sicherheitsbetrachtung ohne diese gelesen zu haben in Abrede stellt.


bike


----------



## Ottmar (16 März 2013)

Hi!

Ich denke dass es durchaus einen Grund haben muss warum es zu diesen "abnervenden" Situationen kommt. 

Das von dir angesprochene Problem kenne ich zur Genüge. Und in jedem Fall den ich kenne ist bisher auch ein wirklicher Fehler bei der Auslegung passiert (Thema Sicherheitsabstände bei BWS und Sicherheitsbetrachtung bereits bei/vor der Planung).
Wenn man einer solchen Arbeit, also der Planung sicherheitsrelevanter Anlagen korrekt nachkommen will, gehört es auch dazu Kritik anzunehmen und diese bei den nächsten Projekten zu beachten.
Eine Einstellung wie sie viele Ingenieure haben, in den wenigsten Fällen auch scheinbar "dümmeres Personal" hinzuzuziehen, ist gerade bei einer solchen Tätigkeit absolut fehl am Platz.

Meist ist es in der Praxis nämlich so, dass die "einfachen Elektriker" näher am späteren Bedienpersonal sind als die Planer und deshalb einen ganz anderen Bezug zu den letztendlich entstehenden Gefährdungen für das Bedienpersonal entwicklen.

Ich oute mich ganz frei, dass ich momentan noch "jeder Elektriker" bin und die selbe "abnervende" Situation von genau gegenüber betrachte.
Dort sehe ICH nämlich Leute die wie jeder andere Mensch auch Fehler machen, aber gefühlt wesentlich mehr Probleme haben diese dann auch zu akzeptieren und zuzugeben.


Gruß,

Ottmar


----------



## Larry Laffer (16 März 2013)

bike schrieb:


> Meinst du ich sei weg von den Maschinen und ANlagen und deren Sicherheit?
> Gut, dass zu erfahren.


Nein ... das meinte ich nicht ... ich meinte, dass du anscheinend weit weg bist vom wirklichen Leben ausserhalb deiner 4 Wände und der gängigen Praxis um dich herum.
Das heißt nicht, das deine Anlagen unsicher sind sondern es heißt, dass es im wirklichen Leben so ist, dass ein fachlich vollkommen inkompetenter Vorgesetzter meint beurteilen können (und zwar so aus dem Handgelenk und nicht entsprechend einer Sicherheits-Bewertung) wie die richtige Ausführung einer Installation sein muß - ich spreche hier auch ein bißchen aus eigener Erfahrung.



bike schrieb:


> ... Und ja es nervt mehr als ab, dass inzwischen nahezu jeder  Elektriker, der etwas von Not-Hlat gehört hat, sich als  Sicherheitsexperte  bezeichnen und unsere Sicherheitsbetrachtung ohne diese gelesen zu haben in Abrede stellt.


Da kann ich nichts dazu sagen. Das sind halt deine Erfahrungen - ich bin ganz froh, dass sich sogar unsere Maschinenführer so hin und wieder ihre Gedanken machen und mitreden möchten. Meine Meinung ist hier : ich höre mir lieber 50 Mal Blödsinn an als das ich eine richtige Anmerkung aus Versehen überhöre - ich weiß und sehe nämlich nicht alles ...

Gruß
Larry


----------



## bike (16 März 2013)

Larry, kann es sein, dass wir es von verschiedenen Seite  erleben?
Ich komme von einem Maschinenhersteller, der neben Maschinen auch komplette Fertigungsprozesse liefert.
Wir haben die Zeit und die Aufgabe sowohl Maschinen- als auch die Personensicherheit zu gewährleisten.
Wenn dann bei der Installation ein Instandhalter kommt und uns erklärt wie es sein muss, dann kommt mir ... etwas hoch.

Ich habe auch volles Verständnis für Instandhalter die mit den Maschinen und Anlagen leben müssen.
Dass etwas im Leben einer Anlage verändert muss, kann ich auch verstehen.
Doch wenn jemand anschafft etwas zu ändern, dann wird dies besprochen und schriftlich festgelegt was wie und warum gemacht wird.
Dann wird die Funktion geprüft im Zusammenspiel der Gesamtanlage.
Wenn alles gut ist, dann kann der Chef es unterschreiben, wenn nicht, dann muss es geändert werden.

Und wenn unsere Kunden geändert haben wollen, dann wissen diese, dass sie ZUERST den Hersteller bzw Lieferanten fragen sollten.
Der hat meist Erfahrung und das Wissen wie diese oder jene Anforderung umgesetzt werden kann.


bike


----------



## 190B (16 März 2013)

bike schrieb:


> Wenn dann bei der Installation ein Instandhalter kommt und uns erklärt wie es sein muss, dann kommt mir ... etwas hoch.



Ja, bei diesen unterqualifizierten Leuten wird mir auch immer schlecht [kopfschüttel]. Bis auf die Instandhalter, die auch "hochqualifizierten" Technikern und Ingenieuren auch mal gezeigt haben, wie der Hase läuft. Zu denen gehöre ich auch.

Du lebst wirklich in einer anderen Welt. Es gibt schlechte Instandhalter, aber auch gute. Dasselbe gilt für die vermeintlich fehlerfreien.


----------



## floppy (16 März 2013)

bike schrieb:


> Larry, kann es sein, dass wir es von verschiedenen Seite  erleben?
> Ich komme von einem Maschinenhersteller, der neben Maschinen auch komplette Fertigungsprozesse liefert.
> Wir haben die Zeit und die Aufgabe sowohl Maschinen- als auch die Personensicherheit zu gewährleisten.
> Wenn dann bei der Installation ein Instandhalter kommt und uns erklärt wie es sein muss, dann kommt mir ... etwas hoch.
> ...



Wie schon einmal erwähnt liegt bei mir die Situation etwas anders. Wir halten Maschinen instand, ändern sie und bauen kleinere manchmal selber. Da bleiben Eingriffe in die Sicherheit nicht vermeidbar. Nur bin ich der einzige der sich überhaupt Gedanken macht. Risikoanalysen sind bei fachvorgesetzten fremdworte - Hauptsache ein gelbes Relais ist drin damit die BG nicht meckert. Es geht ja nicht nur um meinen ar...., sondern auch um das leben, die Hände oder sonstiger Teile eines Bedieners. Und es gibt definitiv Mängel. Und diese kann ich als Untermensch der elektriker-kaste erkennen. Jedenfalls wenn ich den Blick frei habe nachdem ich Bildzeitung und Bier aus dem Blickfeld entfernt habe. 

PS: Maschinenhersteller können pleite gehen oder kein Interesse haben oder keine Zeit oder oder oder.


----------



## bike (16 März 2013)

190B schrieb:


> Ja, bei diesen unterqualifizierten Leuten wird mir auch immer schlecht [kopfschüttel]. Bis auf die Instandhalter, die auch "hochqualifizierten" Technikern und Ingenieuren auch mal gezeigt haben, wie der Hase läuft. Zu denen gehöre ich auch.
> 
> Du lebst wirklich in einer anderen Welt. Es gibt schlechte Instandhalter, aber auch gute. Dasselbe gilt für die vermeintlich fehlerfreien.



Ich denke ein guter Instandhalter wartet bis die Anlage fertiggestellt ist.

Fehlerfrei müssen wir nicht sein.
Bei uns sind mehr als einer damit beschäftigt, sich den Kopf zu zerbrechen wie verhindert wird, dass sich jemand weh tut.

Mit keinem Satz habe ich geschrieben, dass ich bzw meine Kollegen nicht zuhören wenn etwas unklar ist.
Das gilt nicht nur für die Sciherheit sondern für den gesamten Prozess

Aber es ist euch unbenommen, dies aus meinem Schreiben zu ziehen und zu bewerten wie es in den eigenen Kram passt.


bike

btw: warum gehen so oft Hersteller Pleite? vielleicht deshalb weil die Kunden alles wollen aber nichts bezahlen wollen?


----------



## bike (16 März 2013)

floppy schrieb:


> PS: Maschinenhersteller können pleite gehen oder kein Interesse haben oder keine Zeit oder oder oder.



Hast du es versucht?  
Vermutlich nicht, denn das könnte ja Geld kosten.
Eine Prothese kostet auch.

Selbst wenn ein Lieferant aufschnappt, gibt es meist jemand, der die Nachfolge antritt, in der Hoffnung wenn der Fuss in der Türe steht was verkaufen zu können.

Wenn du an der Sicherheit etwas ändern musst, dann ist dir schon aufgezeigt worden wie du vorgehen solltest. 


bike


----------



## 190B (16 März 2013)

bike schrieb:


> Ich denke ein guter Instandhalter wartet bis die Anlage fertiggestellt ist.



Ich denke nicht. Wenn ich absehe, daß etwas querläuft, melde ich mich früh genug.



bike schrieb:


> Bei uns sind mehr als einer damit beschäftigt, sich den Kopf zu zerbrechen wie verhindert wird, dass sich jemand weh tut.



Das ist gut so, verhindert aber nicht, daß trotz Planungs- bzw. Inbetriebnahmefehler passieren können.

bike, Dir will kein Mensch etwas, aber laß doch mal die Meinungen anderer Menschen gelten. Ich kann den TE verstehen, ich war auch schon oft genug in der Lage. Und für sein Problem gibt es kein Allerheilmittel, dafür sind wir Menschen zu unterschiedlich.


----------



## floppy (16 März 2013)

bike schrieb:


> Hast du es versucht?
> Vermutlich nicht, denn das könnte ja Geld kosten.
> Eine Prothese kostet auch.
> 
> ...



Wie dir mittlerweile klar sein sollte habe ich darauf nur begrenzt Einfluss. 
Aber wer gute Maschinen herstellt, und nicht am Markt vorbei baut, dürfte sich gut behaupten können. Und ob du es glaubt oder nicht gibt es Hersteller die kein Interesse haben Kleinigkeiten zu machen weil das Volumen einfach zu klein ist. Auch kann es Differenzen geben weil die Maschine nicht den vereinbarten Leistungsbereich erreicht. Oder einfach permanent Probleme macht. In solchen fällen kann es sogar vorkommen das, nach ausreichend Zeit zum nachbessern, die Beziehung beendet wird. Wer vergibt dann noch Aufträge? 

Aber du hast recht, ich weiss jetzt noch besser wie ich mich zu verhalten habe.


----------



## MeisterLampe81 (16 März 2013)

bike schrieb:


> Bei uns sind mehr als einer damit beschäftigt, sich den Kopf zu zerbrechen wie verhindert wird, dass sich jemand weh tut.



Wie viele Leute sitzen denn in den Entwicklungsabteilungen bei den Autobauern und wie viele Rückrufaktionen gibt es immer wieder?? Stichwort klemmendes Gaspedal..

Die haben auch gedacht, ihr Auto wäre sicher..


----------



## rostiger Nagel (17 März 2013)

Manchmal ist es auch gut Sicherheitskonzepte von Maschinenbauern zu hinterfragen, ich hatte
die Tage einen Schaltplan bekommen wo Türenschalter einfach in Reihe gelegt und Leistungschütze
nicht rückgelesen wurden. Meine frage was mit den Diagneosedeckungsgrad sei, könnte er nicht
beantworten. Er konnte zum Thema Sicherheitstechnik nur sagen 'Das haben wir immer so gemacht'. 

Im übrigen finde ich das ein Endkunde ruhig mal das Sicherheitskonzept erfragen kann, bei einen Unfall
steht dieser ja als erstes in der Schußlinie.


----------



## Larry Laffer (17 März 2013)

Hallo Bike,


bike schrieb:


> Larry, kann es sein, dass wir es von verschiedenen Seite  erleben?
> Ich komme von einem Maschinenhersteller, der neben Maschinen auch komplette Fertigungsprozesse liefert.
> Wir haben die Zeit und die Aufgabe sowohl Maschinen- als auch die Personensicherheit zu gewährleisten.
> Wenn dann bei der Installation ein Instandhalter kommt und uns erklärt wie es sein muss, dann kommt mir ... etwas hoch.



Nein ... tun wir nicht ... ich bin in der glücklichen (oder unglücklichen ???) Lage, beides zu sein. Ich erstelle die Maschinen / Anlagen (für meine Firma etc.) und halte sie in Stand.
Außerdem habe ich so ab und an (Gott sei Dank nicht im Moment nicht so häufig) mit Leuten zu tun, die für uns arbeiten.
Ich denke, ich weiß sehr gut, wovon du redest und ich weiß genauso gut, wovon Floppy redet ... und @Floppy: ich finde es gut, dass du dir Gedanken machst - alles nur einfach hinzunehmen führt genau zu den Äußerungen über die du dich ggf. in diesem Thread geärgert haben könntest ...

---

Bevor ich aber da gelandet bin wo ich heute bin habe ich diese Erfahrung gemacht :


190B schrieb:


> ... Bis auf die Instandhalter, die auch "hochqualifizierten" Technikern und Ingenieuren auch mal gezeigt haben, wie der Hase läuft. Zu denen gehöre ich auch.
> 
> Du lebst wirklich in einer anderen Welt. Es gibt schlechte Instandhalter, aber auch gute. Dasselbe gilt für die vermeintlich fehlerfreien.


Von daher ... (im Sinne von 190B) : die Nase nicht zu hoch tragen ... es könnte reinregnen ...

Gruß
Larry


----------



## floppy (17 März 2013)

Larry Laffer schrieb:


> .... @Floppy: ich finde es gut, dass du dir Gedanken machst - alles nur einfach hinzunehmen führt genau zu den Äußerungen über die du dich ggf. in diesem Thread geärgert haben könntest ...
> Larry



Danke, aber geärgert habe ich mich nicht wirklich. Zum einen kann ich ja verstehen das jemand der lange die Schulbank drückte und sein Diplom hart erlernt hat sich ungern von jemanden kritisieren lassen mag der Werkzeug berührt. Andererseits habe ich schon einige hochqualifizierte kennen gelernt die auch unsere Arbeit zu schätzen wissen und sogar Respekt haben. Und, ich finde, auch mit recht. Denn ich muss Tag täglich Maschinen am laufen halten die hoch kompliziert sind. Permanentes lernen und "Hausaufgaben" bleiben nicht aus um schritt zu halten. Und in Zeiten von schlecht projektierten asi-safety, abstürzenden ethernet-teilnehmern und "jedes-gerät-braucht-eigene-software"-zeiten braucht man Fähigkeiten und Erfahrung die man sicherlich nach sechs Semestern und einem bachelor nicht hat. Ein Abschluss macht keinen besseren Fachmann - erst die Zeit danach! Von daher sollte der Kontakt der schlauen mit den dummen respektvoll und, im gewissen grad, auch auf Augenhöhe ablaufen. 
Von daher....:
"Der blinde kann Sachen sehen die der sehende nicht sieht"


----------



## Safety (18 März 2013)

Hallo,
Praxis und Realität:
Nur ein begrenztes Maß an Herstellern macht eine Risikobeurteilung und auch keine Umsetzung von Sicherheitskonzepten die aus der Risikobeurteilung erarbeitet wurde. Wir reden erst gar nicht von DIN EN ISO 13849-1 und viel andere Normen. Vielmehr wird halt einfach mal gebaut und dann werden halt schöne Gelbe Schalter und Relais verbaut aber wenn man dann mal nachfragt warum und wieso dann fehlt oft das Verständnis. Auch Validierung und entsprechende Safetychecks sind nicht vorhanden.
Also wenn ich Betreiber wäre, würde ich immer zu mindestens Einsicht in die Risikobeurteilung verlangen und das Sicherheitskonzept sehen wollen.
Das dann der Hersteller zu mindestens mal unfroh ist kann sich jeder vorstellen.
Vertrauen ist gut…….

Zur Ehrenrettung der Hersteller es wandelt sich zurzeit und auch einige machen sich richtig Gedanken.
Und wenn dann noch der Betreiber seine Gefährdungsbeurteilung mit Unterweisungen usw. macht und AS mal in seine Unternehmensstruktur einführt  dann ist auch da viel passiert, denn hier wird noch weniger gemacht als bei den Herstellern.


----------



## bike (18 März 2013)

floppy schrieb:


> Danke, aber geärgert habe ich mich nicht wirklich. Zum einen kann ich ja verstehen das jemand der lange die Schulbank drückte und sein Diplom hart erlernt hat sich ungern von jemanden kritisieren lassen mag der Werkzeug berührt.



Eigentlich wollte ich nichts mehr schreiben, da mir das Thema zu sinnlos erscheint.

Wenn du mich mit deine, Schreiben meinst, dann bist auf dem Irrweg.
Ich habe selbst 10 Jahre nacxh meiner Lehre als Handwerker gearbeitet.
Erst nach dieser Zeit ahbe ich Abi gebaut und studiert.
Doch ist es dir nicht zu blöde zu jammern?
Wenn du Recht hast, dann änder etwas,
Das kann jeder


bike


----------



## floppy (19 März 2013)

bike schrieb:


> Eigentlich wollte ich nichts mehr schreiben, da mir das Thema zu sinnlos erscheint.
> 
> Wenn du mich mit deine, Schreiben meinst, dann bist auf dem Irrweg.
> Ich habe selbst 10 Jahre nacxh meiner Lehre als Handwerker gearbeitet.
> ...


Wir werden wohl nie Freunde werden, was? Dabei verstehe ich nicht was du gegen meine Probleme hast. Fakt ist, wer mist baut in bezug auf sicherheit , könnte Handschellen klicken hören. Und das das kein leichte Thema ist kann man ja auch super am forum erkennen. Warum sonst gibt es so viele fragen dazu? Und einen Beitrag über Deinem letzten schreibt Safety sogar davon das selbst maschinenbauer keine Risikoanalyse durchführen und sich damit auch einem Risiko aussetzen. Ich weiß nicht ob das Problem bei den Anwendern der regeln liegt oder bei denen die die regeln machen. Aber Fakt ist, geht ein Bediener auf kuschelkurs mit einer schlecht gesicherten Maschine könnte das für den Bediener bedeuten das er danach nicht mehr so funktionsfähig ist wie er vorher mal war. Und für den der für die Sicherheit verantwortlich ist könnte es erhebliche Einschränkungen der Freizügigkeit bedeuten.
Von da her fühle ich mich im recht meine fragen gestellt zu haben.


----------



## Cassandra (19 März 2013)

Hallo Floppy,

 nimm dir das nicht so zu Herzen, dass du nicht von allen verstanden wirst.

 Unser Bike ist eigentlich ein ganz patenter Kerl – das meine ich echt so – nur halt in gewissen Dingen etwas festgefahren.
 Im wesentlichen ist es aber ein Kommunikations- Problem. Kennst du das Vier Ohren Modell von Schulz von Thun?

 In eines geht die Info rein, zu dreien kommt sie raus! 

 LG Cassandra


----------



## borromeus (19 März 2013)

Schreibe ich auch noch meinen Senf dazu:
wenn wer in der Lage ist, Anweisungen, die sicherheitsgefährdend sind zu erkennen und setzt sie trotzdem um würde ich mal zumindest auf leichte Fahrlässigkeit plädieren.
In diesem Fall ist dies der TE, sonst würde er hier ja nicht seine Bedenken äussern.
Die Frage wäre ja ob der "Chef" gegenüber Aufklärungen seiner Mitarbeiter (belegt durch Literatur) wirklich so beratungsresistent ist.


----------

